
Ask HN: Surface Book or 2016 Macbook Pro for an Android Development / Gaming? - jamesmp98
I&#x27;m pretty much torn. I playing games like Civ, Total War, AoE, etc..., but I also do Android development (Phone, Wear, TV, all that good stuff) What do y&#x27;all think?
======
billylindeman
I'm planning on making the move from a macbook to a surfacebook in the near
future (I am also an android dev). The main selling point to me is the ability
is the tablet / pen functionality while still being my main computing device.
I had an iPad pro for awhile, but the OS is still very limited and I ended up
just using it as a 1400 pad of paper :\ (returned it after 2 weeks or so). The
surface book to me is a perfect combination device for productivity. Windows
10 is not that bad either, I've completely switched back to it on my home
desktop (coming from hackintosh) and I'm even considering it on my workstation
at work (coming from linux).

WSL (Windows subsystem for linux) isn't quite there yet, but if microsoft
stays committed to it I think in another year or two it'll be on par with OSX
when it comes to being linux-like.

10 years ago me would never believe I just made these statements and
endorsements about windows :P Microsoft has seriously upped their game and I
see them being the lead innovator for the next couple years (just look at how
awesome the surface studio is).

